# Disposing of locusts?



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

Just wondering how to dispose of the locusts if uneaten, or damaged, got all mine in one faunarium and they're already tearing legs of eachother.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

dudeydanni said:


> Just wondering how to dispose of the locusts if uneaten, or damaged, got all mine in one faunarium and they're already tearing legs of eachother.


Take them to the local reptile shop? They'll be able to feed their lizards etc with them and save them some money. Never know, they may give you a discount after a few times :lol2:


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

What if the shop doesn't want them? Don't wanna just let them outside, and they are growing far too big for my beardie and don't wanna try to breed them just yet


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

dudeydanni said:


> What if the shop doesn't want them? Don't wanna just let them outside, and they are growing far too big for my beardie and don't wanna try to breed them just yet


can't see why they wouldn't.
It illegal to just release them as they're not native. Just flush them down the loo I guess?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

offer them to local keepers, i would have had them if i was closer.

why would you waste them. my little leos can take adult locust with no problem. If they want them they will give it a go. 

jay


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> offer them to local keepers, i would have had them if i was closer.
> 
> why would you waste them. my little leos can take adult locust with no problem. If they want them they will give it a go.
> 
> jay


Adult locusts?! For a Leo?!


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Crownan said:


> Adult locusts?! For a Leo?!
> image


my leos used to eat adult locusts, and adult dubais, its amaizing what they can fit down there gullet :lol2: to the OP if your feeding the locusts they shouldnt be eating each other, also beardies grow so quickly im sure yours will be able to eat adult locusts in no time, or if you have a few then send them to me, ill pay the £2 postage if theres quite a few: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Adult locusts?! For a Leo?!
> image


Oh em gee. What about the distance between the eyes rule?!?
Wild lizard will take prey probably half their size as they can't be fussy, a healthy leopard gecko should do it fine.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Crownan said:


> Adult locusts?! For a Leo?!
> image


yep, this gap between the eyes rule that started a few years ago is a load of tosh. My leos will always go for adult locust over smaller ones if both are offered. My leos are also getting on a bit as well, loosing my two oldest females last year at 17 and 18 years I think they were. 




Chris18 said:


> Oh em gee. What about the distance between the eyes rule?!?
> Wild lizard will take prey probably half their size as they can't be fussy, a healthy leopard gecko should do it fine.


This gap between their eyes rule is a load of tosh. As you say any healthy animal will take any size prey item. 




azza23 said:


> my leos used to eat adult locusts, and adult dubais, its amaizing what they can fit down there gullet :lol2: to the OP if your feeding the locusts they shouldnt be eating each other, also beardies grow so quickly im sure yours will be able to eat adult locusts in no time, or if you have a few then send them to me, ill pay the £2 postage if theres quite a few: victory:


yer, so many people molly cuddle reptiles in captivity, and this gap between the eyes rule raelly bugs me. provide a range of different size prey items and I bet any reptile will go for all of them. my adult male goes mad for adult locusts. 

jay


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> yep, this gap between the eyes rule that started a few years ago is a load of tosh. My leos will always go for adult locust over smaller ones if both are offered. My leos are also getting on a bit as well, loosing my two oldest females last year at 17 and 18 years I think they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It grinds me too, I'm perfectly fine people using it as a GUIDELINE but people are making it a rule.
I used to offer my adult crestie larger prey but she wouldn't go for them that often so now I use smaller prey but my earless dragons will take huge prey compared to their size.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> It grinds me too, I'm perfectly fine people using it as a GUIDELINE but people are making it a rule.
> I used to offer my adult crestie larger prey but she wouldn't go for them that often so now I use smaller prey but my earless dragons will take huge prey compared to their size.


Have tried my adult leopard geckos on various sizes of dubia roaches and have found that they normally grab a medium sized roach but some of them love the adult male dubia they go mad for them and swallow them with ease. but obviously if they take bigger food items i feed them less or they would be right fatties lol.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris18 said:


> It grinds me too, I'm perfectly fine people using it as a GUIDELINE but people are making it a rule.
> I used to offer my adult crestie larger prey but she wouldn't go for them that often so now I use smaller prey but my earless dragons will take huge prey compared to their size.


my stenos which are about 3 inch long will take prey 3 to 4 times the size of their head, it's bonkers. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

yellrat said:


> Have tried my adult leopard geckos on various sizes of dubia roaches and have found that they normally grab a medium sized roach but some of them love the adult male dubia they go mad for them and swallow them with ease. but obviously if they take bigger food items i feed them less or they would be right fatties lol.


yer if mine have large prey they get fed a lot less. Well they just show no interest in food after a large meal. In fact that sound like me anyway lol. 

Jay


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> yep, this gap between the eyes rule that started a few years ago is a load of tosh. My leos will always go for adult locust over smaller ones if both are offered. My leos are also getting on a bit as well, loosing my two oldest females last year at 17 and 18 years I think they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it gets me too mate, my 12 inch argus will eat rat pups whole which are twice the size of his head, my adult leo's i used to have would eat adult female dubais wich were the same size as there head, if the "size between the eyes"v rule were true then adult leos could only eat a medium cricket :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Buy a tarantula or ten


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

All of my lizards (Admittedly only 2 leos and a beardie) chew their food, so larger items just mean more chewing...


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

azza23 said:


> my leos used to eat adult locusts, and adult dubais, its amaizing what they can fit down there gullet :lol2: to the OP if your feeding the locusts they shouldnt be eating each other, also beardies grow so quickly im sure yours will be able to eat adult locusts in no time, or if you have a few then send them to me, ill pay the £2 postage if theres quite a few: victory:


This is the problem, I am feeding them and they are growing too rapidly for my beardie and I have no clue why


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

dudeydanni said:


> This is the problem, I am feeding them and they are growing too rapidly for my beardie and I have no clue why


locusts dovelop very quick if fed and kept warm, thats why


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

Well if the reptile shop near us doesn't want them, waiting for an answer, then I'm happy to send them to you, can't stand them!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kiel said:


> All of my lizards (Admittedly only 2 leos and a beardie) chew their food, so larger items just mean more chewing...


i think a lot of people forget that they have teeth, when the quote the prey size.



dudeydanni said:


> Well if the reptile shop near us doesn't want them, waiting for an answer, then I'm happy to send them to you, can't stand them!



Mix up some batter, dip them in, deep fry them and sell to the local Korean kids as a tasty, yet nourishing, snack.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't just think of reptiles either, most small furries find them both entertaining and delicious. My rats get locusts every night at playtime


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Kiel said:


> Don't just think of reptiles either, most small furries find them both entertaining and delicious. My rats get locusts every night at playtime


Yup. My rats love locusts, Marios and fat crickets. The fatty caught an escaped one by accident last year and ever since I've fed all three the creepy crawlies as treats  taught the nakeds how to play fetch with Marios 
And my Leos will also only take large prey items.
Saves me money in the long run so I don't mind.
If there's dead locusts or crickets we put the in the pond for the fishy and frogs; only dead ones though. As previously mentioned you're not allowed to release them.
Don't see the reptile shop won't take them.


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

Kiel said:


> Don't just think of reptiles either, most small furries find them both entertaining and delicious. My rats get locusts every night at playtime


my cat enjoys chasing an escaped locust - but she's 17 and getting a bit slow now.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> my cat enjoys chasing an escaped locust - but she's 17 and getting a bit slow now.


our female cat had a litter of kittens a few months back and the first solid food one of the kittens ate was a medium locust that i put down for them to play with, just grabbed it munched on it:lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

dudeydanni said:


> Well if the reptile shop near us doesn't want them, waiting for an answer, then I'm happy to send them to you, can't stand them!


How can you not like them, they smile :lol2:, the same think happened to me, they sure grow quick


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

I'll have them!?  I'm close...


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

Keep them a little colder than you have them. Wherever in your house is cold, keep them there. With food and warmth they will grow rapidly and be feisty! Keep feeding them of course but try to keep them cool.
If you really want rid of them, kill them and leave them on a bird feeder. 
Or do as other suggested.


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

My cat goes mental for crickets lol, she watches Emrys eat them in the tank and when I am cleaning them out in the bath if one gets loose she is right in there nomming it :lol2: Can't see why your local petshop wouldn't take them off you for their animals you would be saving them cash after all.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Personally I'd give them to a local keeper instead of a shop:whistling2:

Which shop in Norwich is your local anyway?


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

GeckoD said:


> Personally I'd give them to a local keeper instead of a shop:whistling2:
> 
> Which shop in Norwich is your local anyway?


Our local is the Norwich reptile company located at the bottom of city view road, near the big asda. 

When we get the next batch I'll move them to a cooler place, going to start over on next batch, as we have no use for locusts bigger than the very tops of our fingers.


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

GeckoD said:


> I'll have them!?  I'm close...


I would much prefer to give them to someone who will make use of them, either grow them bigger or feed to their animals, it's just when you look at them most of them don't seem that big, there's about 4 that are very big. It's just when they pass the size our 10 week old is eating, we can't use them and we have no other pets to feed them to


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

dudeydanni said:


> I would much prefer to give them to someone who will make use of them, either grow them bigger or feed to their animals, it's just when you look at them most of them don't seem that big, there's about 4 that are very big. It's just when they pass the size our 10 week old is eating, we can't use them and we have no other pets to feed them to


Yeah I agree...well I have plenty of mouths to feed so I never have any overs but if I did I'd give them to a local keeper, unfortunately I'm not really friendly with anyone around here, most of my friends think they're cool and that but wouldn't ever get anything when they can come play with mine lol and all the other keepers pretty much keep to themselves, there is the EHS but I work stupid hours and never get to the meets


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

GeckoD said:


> Yeah I agree...well I have plenty of mouths to feed so I never have any overs but if I did I'd give them to a local keeper, unfortunately I'm not really friendly with anyone around here, most of my friends think they're cool and that but wouldn't ever get anything when they can come play with mine lol and all the other keepers pretty much keep to themselves, there is the EHS but I work stupid hours and never get to the meets


Well I don't want them to go to waste and already at least half are too big for my beardie, you're welcome to come get them if you want them


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

DIdn't realise how many people there were from Norwich on this forum :lol2: non of my friends are into lizards, they all say he looks ok but that they wouldn't class him as a pet as he has no fur!!!!!


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Trixtabella said:


> DIdn't realise how many people there were from Norwich on this forum :lol2: non of my friends are into lizards, they all say he looks ok but that they wouldn't class him as a pet as he has no fur!!!!!


I know what you mean! I've been trying to convert my friends for years...
Where abouts are you?


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Get em slung in the viv, he shall smite them!


----------



## Stevey (Feb 4, 2009)

Locusts do grow quick thats why I always buy medium size only and extra small/small for babys.

I do like getting the odd adult size thrown in my purchase by mistake


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Even though I only have the one rep at the minute I buy the 3 boxes for £6 offer that the shops do and feed em all up nice and fat, fresh food everyday or every other day. I always feed him the biggest ones because I don't want them getting too big. Then the smaller ones that wouldn't be much use have time to grow into fatties.


----------



## dudeydanni (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm just worried about the whole 'impaction' thing, he really is quite small anyway, some of the locusts I have are just colossal.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

dudeydanni said:


> I'm just worried about the whole 'impaction' thing, he really is quite small anyway, some of the locusts I have are just colossal.


Impaction is caused by non-digestible substances such as sand, pebbles and wood etc. So anything biological is fine.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i have 12 week old beardies at work that demolish adult locusts plus a 10 week old beardie should be on bigger food than locusts the size of your finger tip the hatchlings at work get bigger than that : victory:


----------

